# Maybe a new idea for a UI.



## eh4 (Jul 19, 2015)

If I had a little bit of Arduino experience it would be fun to program it and try it out. 
I think it would need a forward clicky switch that allowed a half press input while on, no idea if that's doable. 
Switch modes by half pressing from on on or off. If light was half pressed from off select mode by full press = On.
If light was on, then switch modes by half pressing, and release to remain On.
That's where the fancy doubled half press forward clucky might be needed. 
The light program itself would be a loop of
1,2,3,4,5,4,3,2,1, etc. Ramping up, ramping down, to change direction while switching to the next mode you'd give a double click: Click off, Click On -that would reverse direction of ramping and select previous level all at once. 
Example. Light is on, half press ramps down 5, 4, 3, then double click and light is On level 4, next half press would ramp 5, 4, 3, etc. . 

For programming mode options:select memory or No memory. If no memory them select default level to come On.
Select level spacing and minimum light level desired to determine number of modes. 
Example 5X spacing and a 1 lumen minimum would give 
1, 5, 25, 125, 625 lumens -Five modes, cutting off at the max available of course...
So a 2000 lumen light with
.1 lumen minimum and 10X spacing would give
.1, 1, 10, 100, 1000, 2000. Six modes.

Lastly, a 1000 lumen max light, programmed to 4x scale with .025 minimum lumens:
.025., .1, .4, 1.6, 6.4, 25.6, 102.4, 409.6, 1000. 
9 levels. 
9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,8,7,.....


----------



## eh4 (Jul 21, 2015)

I made it sound complicated because I was trying to be explicite. 
The UI is basically higher, higher, etc, then lower, lower, etc. Like a wave. 
Double click to backup and reverse the sequence.


----------

